# Good morning



## Bobzinha

*Hello everybody,

 [moderator note: "Good morning" in as many languages as possible]

Let me start.

Portuguese: bom dia.

Thanks*


----------



## PaoPao

Inglés : Good Morning


----------



## mortar and pestle

Tagalog: Good Morning - Magandang Umaga
             Good Afternoon - Magandang Tanghali
             Late Afternoon - Magandang Hapon
              Good Evening - Magandang Gabi


----------



## vince

French: Bonjour!
Spanish: Buenos días!
Cantonese: 早晨 _zou san_! (sounds like "JOE SUN")


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:* おはよう(ございます) - ohayō godzaimasu
*Mandarin:* 早上好 - zăo shăng hăo 
*Latvian:* Labrīt.
*Lithuanian:* Labas Rytas


----------



## Mika^

*Romanian*: Bună dimineaţa! ("ţ" as in "pi*zz*a", "ă" similar to "*a* boy")


----------



## Etcetera

*Russian*: Доброе утро! (Dobroe utro)
* Finnish*: Hyvää huomenta! (Huomenta! is also possible, but it sounds more informal).


----------



## ameana7

Turkish: Günaydın. 
It is different than "good morning" (iyi sabahlar); because it means literally "the morning shines".


----------



## aslan

Italian:Boun giorno


----------



## Kraus

Hungarian: Jó napot


----------



## Kraus

German: guten Tag
Czech: dobrý den
Danish: goddag


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

*Dutch* goedemorgen / goeiemorgen
*Persian* صـبـح بـخـیـر (sobh bekheir), lit. may (the) morning be good

Groetjes,

F


----------



## cyanista

Kraus said:


> German: guten Tag
> Czech: dobrý den
> Danish: goddag



The Germans and the Danes do distinguish between "Good morning" and "Good afternoon" so I'd stick to this difference.

German: Guten Morgen.

Danish: Godmorgen.


----------



## Heliand

Croatian: Dobro jutro-dobar dan
Albanian:  mirėmėngjes, mirėdita


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*בוקר טוב* (_boker tov_)


----------



## avalon2004

Catalan: *Bon dia
*Basque: *Egun on*
Greek: *Καλημέρα* [kaleeméra]
Icelandic:* Gó**ðan daginn/dag
*Welsh:* Bore da
*Swahili:* Habari za asubuhi
*Quechua:* Wuyunus diyas *_(pronounced similar to "buenos días")
_Indonesian/Malay:* Selamat pagi*
Swedish:* God morgon*
Polish:* Dzie**ń** dobry *[jen' dóbree]
Zulu:* Sawubona *_(one person)_,* Sanibona *_(2+ people)_


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  Subh prabhaath

But seriously, no one would use this!


----------



## Heba

Arabic: *صباح الخير* (sabah el-kher). The kh here sounds like a spanish jota.


----------



## macta123

In Malayalm = Suprabhatam


----------



## Etcetera

aslan said:


> Italian:Buon giorno


I'm sure it was just a misprint.


----------



## keladry

Cebuano - Maayong Buntag


----------



## Hakro

Isn't it interesting that in romance languages (all of them?) you never say "Good morning" and in English "Good day" is used in a totally different meaning.


----------



## spakh

Kurdish:rojbaş (good afternoon)


----------



## avalon2004

Hakro said:


> Isn't it interesting that in romance languages (all of them?) you never say "Good morning" and in English "Good day" is used in a totally different meaning.



I was also thinking this.
 I suppose it is quite logical to say "good day" rather than specify that it is morning because you are referring to the upcoming day...
"Good day" is never really used now in English, not even by the upper class! A lot of people tend to simply say "morning", but I rarely hear "good afternoon" being used other than in school or meetings etc.


----------



## spakh

Bosnian:dobro jutro
Norwegian:god morgen, morn
Garifuna:buiti binafi
Slovak:dobré rano
Tamil:kaalai vanakkam , Tzutujil:sakari


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Dobro jutro / добро јутро.


----------



## panjabigator

macta123 said:


> In Malayalm = Suprabhatam



From the su meaning good, and the prabaat meaning morning, correct?


----------



## Arirock

Italian: *buon giorno* or *buongiorno. *
I thought you needed more precise information.


----------



## stargazer

Hello

*Slovenian: *DOBRO JUTRO


----------



## vince

cyanista said:


> The Germans and the Danes do distinguish between "Good morning" and "Good afternoon" so I'd stick to this difference.
> 
> German: Guten Morgen.
> 
> Danish: Godmorgen.



If this is so, the Czech example Kraus gave may be wrong too.

Den means _day_ in Czech

The word for morning in Slavic is (_y_)_utro_. So "Good morning" should be something like _*dobro utro
_


----------



## halfminded

*Estonian*: Tere hommikust!


----------



## Henryk

cyanista said:


> The Germans and the Danes do distinguish between "Good morning" and "Good afternoon" so I'd stick to this difference.
> 
> German: Guten Morgen.
> 
> Danish: Godmorgen.


 
Correct, it's not quite equivalent.

Afrikaans: Goeie môre.


----------



## starsiege

Tamil

kalai vanthanam


----------



## gao_yixing

Flaminius said:


> *Mandarin:* 早上好 - zăo shăng hăo


 早安（zao an) is also ok.
Regards,
Anthony


----------



## samanthalee

Malay: Selamat pagi


----------



## Kassikakk

Flaminius said:


> *Mandarin:* 早上好 - zăo shăng hăo


 
Shouldn't 上 'shàng' be 4th tone?


----------



## gao_yixing

Kassikakk said:


> Shouldn't 上 'shàng' be 4th tone?


 
Absolutely! It is always the 4th tone.
Cheers, Anthony


----------



## parakseno

Hakro said:


> Isn't it interesting that in romance languages (all of them?) you never say "Good morning" and in English "Good day" is used in a totally different meaning.



Well, then Romanian (which is a Romance language too) seems to be an exception as "dimineaţa" in "bună dimineaţa" means "morning". So the Romanian expression translates exactly into the English one.


----------



## panjabigator

starsiege said:


> Tamil
> 
> kalai vanthanam


What is it in Sinhala?


----------



## eli-milqo

*Syriac* 
(Brikh Safro) the "S" is heavy.


----------



## Honour

ameana7 said:


> Turkish: Günaydın.
> It is different than "good morning" (iyi sabahlar); because it means literally "the morning shines".


 
Uhm, may I make a tiny correction.
I suppose it literally means something like "day shiny"  .
(I presume it is a shortened form of _may the day shine._ )


----------



## Lillita

Kraus said:


> Hungarian: Jó napot


 
Hungarian:

_Good day! -- *Jó napot!*_
_Good morning! -- *Jó reggelt!*_


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:
Good morning - Magandang umaga


----------



## Lexy82

*Polish:*

Good morning / Good afternoon - Dzień dobry (od "Dzien dobry" without using Polish letters) - literally speaking it would mean "Good day"
Good evening - Dobry wieczór (or "Dobry wieczor" without using Polish letters)


----------



## kareno999

gao_yixing said:


> 早安（zao an) is also ok.
> Regards,
> Anthony


A single syllable 早(zao 3) is OK and the most often heard.
Ｉ never heard the phrase "早安" in everday life whilst people always say "晚安"  but never "晚".


----------



## kusurija

Kraus said:


> German: guten Tag
> Czech: dobrý den (it means good day)
> Danish: goddag


In Czech:
Dobré jitro! _or_ Dobré ráno!


----------



## bb3ca201

We Gaels say "Madainn mhath".  Quite a mouthful to look at, but really easy to pronounce: "Ma-tayn va".  If you want to add "to you" (as in "Good morning TO YOU"), then you add

dhut (GHOOT) if you're speaking informally, or
dhuibh (GHUIV) if you're being polite.  

The "GH" sound is gutteral, almost like a gurgle.

Not so hard, eh?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, so long as we Gaels should at all times hang on together, here I am:

*Manx:*

Maddin vie! 

*Irish Gaelic:*
Dia dhuit ar maidin!


----------



## bb3ca201

Can't get my head around Manx, but Irish is OK for me too   Good for you, my fellow Gael!


----------



## Kangy

It's strange that nobody mentioned Spanish 

Buen día / Buenos días


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_Bonan matenon!_

This was heard spoken in the very unique and fairly well publicized monster.com television ad earlier this year.  While the pronunciation wasn't great, the idea of someone making a commercial in Esperanto was pretty cool for those of us who love the language!  For those who are curious, the ad can be seen here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBZmLzv9NKQ.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen:*

*Yyr dik yoil(a)*


*Azeri:*

*Sabahiz xeyir*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Καλημέρα» (kali'mera); compound word formed with the joining together of the feminine adjective «καλή» (ka'li-->_good_) + feminine noun «(η)μέρα» (i'mera [often the eta is omitted]-->_day_); literally, _good day_. It's a conventional expression of greeting/farewell used from early in the morning until noon. Then «χαίρετε» ('çerete), is the norm (literally _rejoice, be glad_); χαίρετε is 2nd person  _plural imperative _of the verb «χαίρω»('çero)-->_to be glad, rejoice_

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Добро утро!


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Persian(sobh bekheir) صبح بخیر




SicilianBon jornu [bɔŋˈggjɔrnu]SindhiSubho bakhair




TajikCyбҳ ба xaйр. (Subḩ ba xajr)




YorubaẸ ku aarọ


----------



## clamor

In Western Armenian:
Բարի լոյս (pari luys), ''good light''


----------



## asad7080

we say  in urdu language
صبح بخیر


----------



## bibax

Kraus said:


> Czech: dobrý den


More precisely: *dobré ráno* (ráno = morning)
but
*dobrý den* (den = day) is commoner and universal, we use it during the entire day;


----------

